# is this Hollandi...?



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

I got this P's Yesterday ...buy from Lfs at German ...He told me is Hollandi so what do you guy think...?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

its look like an hollandi
any way this p' looks good!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

This is only a guess.....Irritan
How big is he....If he's 2-3" then my guess is Rhom


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

RHOM :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Still a bit young, either S. irritans or S. marginatus. I mention marginatus because the spotting is not running to the belly region as in S. irritans.

S. hollandi is actually a Pristobrycon and has similar features to Pristobryon eigenmanni (formerly Serrasalmus).


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> This is only a guess.....Irritan
> How big is he....If he's 2-3" then my guess is Rhom


 size 3 inch...but I don't think is Rhom because the fin is yellow ...or maybe Rhom got yellow too....it's looks like P' sell at www.aquascapeonline.com call irritans ....this is the pic....


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

rhom to me
rhom hav diff variations too and YES yellow is a normal color to rhoms


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think S. marginatus because the spotting just doesnt look irritans...like Frank said. It is still a young fish though.


----------

